# Bizet recommendation



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

If you need pleasure and beauty for your heart sometimes, so take Bizet's Symphonie in C. Is a early work by him, and his only symphonie, but it is really really lovely one. Makes you happy and smile, but in another way than Haydn or Mozart. Want to know how?  Try it out! 

BTW: Did you notice: So many first symphonies in C?


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

Interesting. I did not know Bizet had written a Symphony.  THanks for writing about that--I should listen to that sometime.  And no I hadn't noticed how many symphonies were in C. :lol:


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Although I am not particularly fond of classical light music, I must say, Bizet's first symphony really proved that he has all the musical techniques, isn't it a shame that he die so young, if he had survived, i bet he will be one of the greatest ever.

The first symphony in C is a very early work, there is absolutely nothing special about the work, but it is a very good work, it is pleasing to listen to, I used to play Bizet's first symphony and then play shotakovich's first symphony, and it is amazing to see that music has changed so much in the 20's century.

People who likes his first symphony might also like Prokofiev's first symphony "classical", it is a classical piece by a not so classical composer, I must say I have heard the symphony a million times, he composed it in the style of Haydn but with modern techniques, the result is a masterpiece.


----------



## AnthonyAthletic (Aug 22, 2005)

I love the symphony in C, the discarded work of a young Bizet. If you like this work, you will more likely than not like Bizet's other symphonic work (almost a symphony)  The 'Roma' Symphony/Symphonic Suite...gorgeous music, not as light as you would think.

Batiz on RCA Quicksilva with the RPO, ultra cheap, both the C and Roma included.


----------



## val (Apr 7, 2005)

AnthonyAthletic

I too love Bizet Symphony in C. It is natural, fresh, full of ideas, reminding Mozart or Schubert.
He never reached such a high level, except in some excerts of the "Arlesienne".

My favorite version of the Symphony is, since my youth, the warm and touching recording of Beecham with the RFT National Orchestra.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm not really sure what the question is, but I'll put in a plug for _Carmen_. Maybe you've heard it a million times, but if not, it contains an astounding number of good melodies. I like it and I don't even like opera in general. I have read that it was not a popular success when it came out, which befuddles me.


----------

